# Eddie Trunk on why Jake E. Lee's Albums with Badlands are Banned



## Louis Cypher (Dec 12, 2018)

To say this is controversial is a bit of an understatement and seems quite a reach to explain why nearly 30 years on the first two Badlands albums (Badlands & Voodoo Highway) have never been reissued and are not available on Itunes, or to stream on Spotify or Amazon Music for example (especially considering some of the incredibly obscure rock and metal they do have available). 

Whatever reason I would love a reissue of these two albums, they are both two of my favourite albums from back in the day. But if this is genuinely the reason why they haven't then its a terrible state of affairs for fans, the other band members (who are clearly innocent and yet suffering financially at least from what happened) and obviously, and most importantly, the victims


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2018)

Eddie Trunk: Talking about 10 years of music for over 25 years


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Randy said:


> Eddie Trunk: Talking about 10 years of music for over 25 years


His podcasts are decent for the subject matter, just skip past the first 10-15 minutes of announcements.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 12, 2018)

from what little I know of Eddie Trunk over here in the UK I think it is fair to say for the most part he has a mild bias for 80's rock and metal


----------



## Nonapod (Dec 12, 2018)

I've always kinda liked Eddie. Yeah, I know he's got a fairly limited range of musical taste and pretty much zero interest in anything outside that limited range. I know he absolutely lives up to the stereotype that the vast majority of music fans will always heavily favor the music of their youth and think everything else is shit. And I know his various "insights" are usually pretty obvious to anyone with even the slightest imagination combined with a general knowledge of the industry. But I still find him fun to listen too since he'll make passionate arguments on a topic I still find interesting.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2018)

I think Eddie's wrong, btw.

First of all, I'm not entirely comfortable with Eddie admitting that he injected himself into the whole process by calling these record companies to call attention to the fact the music isn't supposed to be licensed. Not that I'm saying he's actually the reason the albums ended up getting pulled but calling someone up to tell them they can't license something after they already did is... I dunno.

Second, it's stupid for him to assume there isn't anything about this deal Jake doesn't know just because "he's been out of the business for 20 years". If anything, not having new income to draw off of mean Jake is MORE likely to be familiar with what's holding up those royalty checks.

Also, I'm not entirely sure Eddie has it right. I don't see much logic to the concept the record company signed an agreement not to release music forever, out of some kind of honor to the families involved. The MOST likely scenario is that they think they're owed something from Ray Gillen, and that was something they could've pursued in court as to how much he owes who but now that he's dead, they might be thinking they deserve an outsized amount of anything the record company makes off those albums and the record company decided they just don't want to open that can of worms.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 12, 2018)

Randy said:


> I think Eddie's wrong, btw.
> 
> .....Also, I'm not entirely sure Eddie has it right. I don't see much logic to the concept the record company signed an agreement not to release music forever, out of some kind of honor to the families involved. The MOST likely scenario is that they think they're owed something from Ray Gillen, and that was something they could've pursued in court as to how much he owes who but now that he's dead, they might be thinking they deserve an outsized amount of anything the record company makes off those albums and the record company decided they just don't want to open that can of worms.



TBH this is the part I struggle with.... surely any lawsuits would be against Ray or since his death Ray's estate, as Atlantic and the rest of the band have nothing to do with the allegations. So surely any money made from reissues/streaming etc would be made and paid as usually to all parties involved, and then any successful claim for compensation against Ray actions would be paid by his estate from his portion/payment from those earnings that has or is paid to his estate...... that seems logical to me or maybe I am over simplifying things.....


----------



## tedtan (Dec 12, 2018)

Randy said:


> I don't see much logic to the concept the record company signed an agreement not to release music forever, out of some kind of honor to the families involved.



A record company wouldn't do that. If that is what Eddie is saying (I can't watch the vid ATM), he's wrong.

Record companies, at least the major labels, exist to make money and the easiest money they can make is from their back catalog: they don't have to pay to record it, they don't have to pay to mix it, they don't have to pay to promote it, and they may not even have to pay to remaster it. If they could make money off of these albums, they would be all over it.

I suspect that this is just a case of the band not being around any longer, Jake not being in the limelight any longer, and no one from the record company or publishing company are working the songs to get them into movie/TV/commercial sound tracks, so there isn't much demand for them.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2018)

tedtan said:


> A record company wouldn't do that. If that is what Eddie is saying (I can't watch the vid ATM), he's wrong.
> 
> Record companies, at least the major labels, exist to make money and the easiest money they can make is from their back catalog: they don't have to pay to record it, they don't have to pay to mix it, they don't have to pay to promote it, and they may not even have to pay to remaster it. If they could make money off of these albums, they would be all over it.
> 
> I suspect that this is just a case of the band not being around any longer, Jake not being in the limelight any longer, and no one from the record company or publishing company are working the songs to get them into movie/TV/commercial sound tracks, so there isn't much demand for them.



Since you can't watch the video at the moment...

The cliff notes is that apparently two different companies tried to license the albums to re-rerelease them, they signed a deal, actually PRINTED the discs and then took them off the shelves a week later. Eddie claims, at least in the case of the second one, that he contacted them BEFORE they hit the shelves and asked them how they got away with doing it because of whatever whatever about Ray and they were like 'huh? I never heard that before'. Then after they printed the discs and they got pulled, they went back to Eddie and said "Wow you were right!"

That's according to Eddie.

My main dispute with that is the idea that the record company that has ownership of the catalog (Atlantic?) would've signed some kind of pledge to the families of Ray's alleged victims to never release the music. I've never heard that before and that's a little too 'Necronomicon' for me, especially like you said, considering how famously money hungry record companies are.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, technically I _can_ watch it, I just don't have audio so I probably wouldn't get much out of it. 

As far as your synopsis of Eddie's point, who would that benefit? I could see someone who contracted aids from Gillen potentially having a suit against Gillen and his estate, but in that case, it would make sense to have the albums in productions so the victim/claimant would be able to collect against Gillen's royalties (if any). Keeping the albums out of production doesn't benefit anyone.


----------



## devastone (Dec 13, 2018)

I've heard this for a while, and while it doesn't exactly make sense, is there another explanation of why these album/discs haven't been available for ~25 years? 

FWIW, I have all 3 Badlands discs and am a huge fan of them and JEL.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2018)

I have those CDs and I guess I never noticed that they weren't available anymore. To be honest, if they were released today on iTunes and whatever else is out there, they wouldn't make that much money anyhow. They are a bit of forgotten rock music. Most fans have the CDs (or found some files on a Torrent). So who would these releases be for?


----------



## devastone (Dec 13, 2018)

Here an hour+ of interviews with Jake, listened to it at work, he touched on the subject a little bit but it's pretty much the same story Eddie gives, which I think he got from Eddie, he doesn't seem to know anything else. Still an interesting listen if you are a Jake fan.


----------



## devastone (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2018)

Badlands reissues with extras? Maybe kinda sorta wanted - limited audience.
Ultimate Sin reissues with extras? Totally for sure wanted - much, much larger audience.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 13, 2018)

Someone mentioned soundtrack exposure. Great start for any rekindling/reintroduction/nostalgia.


----------



## FwLineberry (Dec 14, 2018)

I could easily see the record company sitting on those albums just to avoid a possible PR nightmare by assuaging the family members of Ray's victims. You have to look at how much money Atlantic already poured into a band that was a financial failure before they were ultimately dropped. If they didn't sell enough records to make it worthwhile to keep them on the payroll back in the day, why put more money into reissuing something that's maybe going to sell a few hundred copies to hardcore fans. I loved that band, but I wouldn't buy the albums again. I already have them.

As to Eddie Trunk's meddling, I didn't get that impression at all from what he said. Rock Candy sent him an advance copy of the reissue they were pressing and he simply asked them how they managed to pull it off knowing what he knew from a previous attempt at reissue that was squashed by Atlantic. They responded that nobody tried to stop them. Then later when Atlantic did stop them, they related to Eddie that he was right about the situation. He didn't call up Atlantic and tattle on Rock Candy.


----------



## devastone (Dec 14, 2018)

I pretty much agree, it's weird and the first time I've heard of something like that, but doesn't mean it didn't happen. I don't think Badlands was a loss band for Atlantic, but they weren't anywhere near Def Leppard status or anything (I know, not an Atlantic artist, just used as comparison). The first two Badlands albums are great IMHO, so it is a shame that they can't be re-released.

I also enjoy listening to Eddie Trunk sometimes, he's an 80s metal nerd living his dream, so it's entertaining while I'm sitting at a desk all day staring at a computer.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 15, 2018)

This other band that isn't #BANNEDlands did literally all of this stuff, ALL of it, but stopped short of any actual crime committed. I already like this band, better than #BANNEDlands, because I am at least somewhat, even a little bit of, a good person. Now, to hit play on this video for the 92943735393193257t339312938fedhedu2324953th and 1/2 time, to enjoy with my morning coffee.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> This other band that isn't #BANNEDlands did literally all of this stuff, ALL of it, but stopped short of any actual crime committed. I already like this band, better than #BANNEDlands, because I am at least somewhat, even a little bit of, a good person. Now, to hit play on this video for the 92943735393193257t339312938fedhedu2324953th and 1/2 time, to enjoy with my morning coffee.




Wow, that's awful, and has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Descent (Dec 16, 2018)

Louis Cypher said:


> from what little I know of Eddie Trunk over here in the UK I think it is fair to say for the most part he has a mild bias for 80's rock and metal


and not even the good stuff, LA sleaze for the most part.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 16, 2018)

Is the Black Sabbath album with Ray Gillen's vocals on CD 2 available at all?

EDIT: Seventh Star.


----------



## FwLineberry (Dec 17, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is the Black Sabbath album with Ray Gillen's vocals on CD 2 available at all?
> 
> EDIT: Seventh Star.



Seventh Star was Glenn Hughes. That was originally supposed to be an Iommi solo album until the record company got wind of it and insisted it was going to be released as Black Sabbath featuring Tony Iommi. Gillan sang on the early recordings of Eternal Idol. Looks like you can still get it from Amazon. I think Castle released those deluxe editions of Sabbath.




Descent said:


> and not even the good stuff, LA sleaze for the most part.



True, but he had a hand in getting King's X signed to Megaforce, so I overlook how much LA schlock he's a super fan of.

I think the thing that bugs me the most about Eddie is his complete ignorance of how much Uriah Heep is responsible for influencing British metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 17, 2018)

FwLineberry said:


> Seventh Star was Glenn Hughes. That was originally supposed to be an Iommi solo album until the record company got wind of it and insisted it was going to be released as Black Sabbath featuring Tony Iommi. Gillan sang on the early recordings of Eternal Idol. Looks like you can still get it from Amazon. I think Castle released those deluxe editions of Sabbath.


Ray also sings live on CD 2 of Seventh Star. Seems that the albums are imports, and I'm curious who Sanctuary had to go through to license the albums. ie, Voodoo Highway is still available because Pony Canyon or whomever is a Japanese label.

Speaking of, what brain dead numb skull did a deluxe edition of Born Again? That album is the worst thing ever. Awful riffs, terrible singing, laughable vocals and lyrics... seriously, what is up with fans fawning over that dog shit CD? That and Seventh Boring Chorus Repeat of a Seventh Boring Chorus Repeat can go fuck off to the land of awful, overrated albums.

"Stonehenge [Extended edition]" -- _*NO*_ thanks! That album is too long as it is.


----------



## Descent (Dec 17, 2018)

FwLineberry said:


> Seventh Star was Glenn Hughes. That was originally supposed to be an Iommi solo album until the record company got wind of it and insisted it was going to be released as Black Sabbath featuring Tony Iommi. Gillan sang on the early recordings of Eternal Idol. Looks like you can still get it from Amazon. I think Castle released those deluxe editions of Sabbath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm from Houston and could care less about King's X, that band is way overrated. I've seen them many times. last I saw them open for Accept in 2010 and they were an absolute abortion.


----------



## FwLineberry (Dec 17, 2018)

Man, I'm in the wrong thread. I like both King's X and Sabbath's Born Again. Guess I'll slink away, now.


----------

